# How should I feed the snail in my Betta tank?



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have 1 zebra snail in my Betta tank with Stormy and a few ghost shrimp. 

How should I feed him? I bought some algea pellets but the betta keeps picking at them and I am afraid he will get sick? Is it okay for him to pick at it? I just dropped 1/4 of a algae pellets at the bottom wher ethe snail hangs out. 

What else should I try? I dont want my snail to starve (I am afraid one fish wont make enough for him and the shrimp to eat) but I also dont wnat my betta sick. 

Suggestions please?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

try dark green veggies, blanched leaf plants (spinach, romaine, collared greens) work. A slice of cucumber or zucchini is another possibility.

Just remove un-eaten after a day.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Zebra snails are very easy snails to keep provided with the optimal feeding schedule and food. Most Zebra snails don't survive very long in the home aquaria as a minimal amount of people are aware of there true needs regarding food requirements. But Feeding snails is usually not a very complicated subject. Especially with zebra snails and there wide diet. I would recommend dropping small amounts of algae wafers weekly. Along with the regular small piece of cucumber or zucchini. Zebra snails are very easy snails to keep provided with the optimal feeding schedule and food. When having a Betta that will eat algae wafers, and other organic matter with a snail. You can either isolate the snail and then place the food with the snail, or harvest your own algae by placing a small volume if water with a small rock by a sunny window and replacing the rock daily with a new one and adding the old one to the tank.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

make sure the algae rock water is high in amonia, algae loves amonia 

i ahe a snail, im not sure what kind but he only eats algae I dont feed him, but his shell is gtting very plae, maybe i should try cucumber


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ammonia? algae loves excess nutrients and high levels of ammonia are not needed.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

well it helps, it causes algae blooms an stuff


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I use one of thee to hold the veggies near the water level, that way its easier to remove.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

y not let them sink i stick my hands in there al the time


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I don't like putting my hands in their water, even after I have washed them - I don't want to get any nasties in there that could harm them.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i will have the weirdest stuff on my hands and my fish r fine. I wash them now tho, cuz the bathroom is rite by the ank, but i used to not and they were fine, but some of the non-tropical tanks r colddddd


----------

